# Krylon paints now under the Rustoleum label?



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use a few of the Krylon "Ultraflat" colors like Black and Olive Drab, but noticed they do not seem to be sold (at least in Wal Mart) any more. I have bought them at WM for years but today I noticed they have none of the Krylon paints. Instead they have the exact same colors in Rustoleum cans. For example, the Krylon hunting paints are now Rustoleum hunting paints. The colors on the plastic caps are 100% identical. Actually the caps themselves are identical to the older Krylon caps before they went to the tapered, sort of egg shaped caps. The names on the cans are not the same, however. Olive Drab is now Forrest Green, and Dark Green is now Army Green, etc.

I bought the Olive Drab since I had started a project with the Krylon stuff and needed to finish it. Exact same paint. The Krylon paints had a funny twistable spray nozzle, however, and the Rustoleum paints have a traditional fixed spray type nozzle.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Krylon is not taken over by Rustoleum..Wally World has kicked Krylon to the curb...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I didn't say Krylon was taken over by Rustoleum. But the Ultraflat and hunting colors that are/were sold by Krylon are now available under the Rustoleum name. I went back and got some more cans and all of the colors are 100% identical to the older Krylon colors. Actually I have some old Krylon cans that have the exact same, identical, plastic cap to the new Rustoleum colors. So, that is rather odd. 

Wal Mart still sells the range of Krylon paints so I wouldn't say they were kicked to the curb. Just half a dozen shades seem to have switched over from one brand to the other. Krylon's web site lists Wal Mart as a dealer too. FWIW Ace hardware has the same "new" Rustoleum colors now so its not a Wal Mart thing. I prefer to buy the paints at WM, however, as they are $5 compared to $9 at Ace.

I didn't know until today that Rustoleum is owned by the same parent company, RPM, that owns Testors and a bunch of other brands.


----------

